# Trew Trewth Bibs review



## caboholic (Dec 24, 2018)

Copy/Paste from what I wrote over at evo, but whatever:

I've become a new convert to these bibs and don't think I'll be buying anything else from here out. To start, I've worn these in conditions ranging from dumping powder to full on rain (for 5 hours) and didn't get wet underneath. The Derzimax material they use is highly breathable and stretchy/flexible, I actually have done some yoga-type stretches prior to hitting the hill in these and didn't feel much, if any restriction in movement. In the event that you do get warm, say, hiking a line, or work up a sweat splitboarding, just open the vents that go from just above the hip to the knee and you'll be cooled down in no time. The vents have two zippers, too, so are adjustable. The only downside so far is that the plastic d-style clips that attach the shoulder strap to the bib tends to rotate, thus making the strap a little loose after riding a bit, but definitely not a reason enough not to buy. All in all, I love these bibs and would highly recommend them to anyone looking for a next-level piece of gear.

Fair warning, I've only been wearing them this season, so am not sure how they'll wear over time with heavy use.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I realize you're not in the same size category as I am,... but given the stretchy material you mentioned.... how do you think a "Plus" sized dood such as myself would fair in one of their largest sizes?  :laugh:


----------



## caboholic (Dec 24, 2018)

In my opinion they fit just ever so slightly larger than true to size, so if you can find a size that you normally wear, you’ll probably be good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You would be ok but maybe slightly snug in the xxl. I cant squeeze into it...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> You would be ok but maybe slightly snug in the xxl. I cant squeeze into it...


Hmnnn,... thanks guys. 

Sounds like maybe I should drop summa this "lying around on my ass for 8 months" weight before I think about trying those.  :lol:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Got Eagle pants and sewed on some web diy suspenders...year 5 and wearing well. The pantz are cut a bit big, but I like them that way.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Got Eagle pants and sewed on some web diy suspenders...year 5 and wearing well. The pantz are cut a bit big, but I like them that way.


:thumbsup:

Yeah,.. after my first season, I put Carhart suspender buttons on _all_ my SB pants. I hated hiking up my trou before, during & after ea. run! And belts just scooped up snow and deposited it in my _ASS_ every time I fell! :blink: :facepalm1: :laugh:

Suspenders solved all that right away!!
:grin:

(...still get snow up/down my back when I fall on those rare pow days tho!) :lol:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Try airblaster beast bib, tobe bib, volcom and burton. They're more friendly to old man robustness.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

caboholic said:


> The only downside so far is that the plastic d-style clips that attach the shoulder strap to the bib tends to rotate, thus making the strap a little loose after riding a bit...


Is it possible to love a product and hate it every time you use it? I love the material and the function, but the clips annoy me to no end. It is so dumb and bad that it should have been fixed after the first generation.


----------



## caboholic (Dec 24, 2018)

Kenai said:


> Is it possible to love a product and hate it every time you use it? I love the material and the function, but the clips annoy me to no end. It is so dumb and bad that it should have been fixed after the first generation.


This 100%. I'm not very handy when it comes to sewing and whatnot, but I've been planning on taking mine to a friend to have them put right what should've been done properly the first time. :|


----------



## caboholic (Dec 24, 2018)

Argo said:


> You would be ok but maybe slightly snug in the xxl. I cant squeeze into it...


To clarify, I'm 6' ~165-170 and wear a Medium, they seem like a "true" fit to me, but are a little baggy in the legs and fit over a boot without too much hassle. Obviously, YMMV.


----------

